# Ibanez SR505 - surpisingly good.



## SnowfaLL (May 4, 2010)

I just tried this bass at a store, I was looking to try out a smaller string spacing, and this bass stood out on the wall.

I was amazed how good this bass played. Like really, It was pretty damn awesome. And they go pretty cheap on the used online market too.

Anyone own one? Whats your opinions on it? I might look into getting one, it'll break my trend of Carvin-only instruments right now, but I cant afford even a used Carvin bass right now so my hands are abit tied =[


----------



## eaeolian (May 4, 2010)

This (and it's four string cousin) was the official bass of Thrash in the early '90s. Looks like they haven't changed it much. They sound pretty good, and play well if you have small hands - I had one for a while when I was playing bass, but I had a P-Bass Lyte that I liked a little better, so I got rid of it. Overall the Ibby is a pretty solid bass, though.


----------



## sami (May 4, 2010)

I've been wanting one of these for quite some time.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 4, 2010)

The sr's are nice but the BTB's are where its @ imo as far as ibanez basses are concerned.

That 35" scale length is the bees knees.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 4, 2010)

The new SR500s and 600s with the Bartolini electronics and the newer body carves are killer basses. I'd love to own one at some point, but I can't justify it right now with my current bass arsenal.


----------



## Phlegethon (May 5, 2010)

NickCormier said:


> I just tried this bass at a store, I was looking to try out a smaller string spacing, and this bass stood out on the wall.
> 
> I was amazed how good this bass played. Like really, It was pretty damn awesome. And they go pretty cheap on the used online market too.
> 
> Anyone own one? Whats your opinions on it? I might look into getting one, it'll break my trend of Carvin-only instruments right now, but I cant afford even a used Carvin bass right now so my hands are abit tied =[



I own one and have to say . . .as a bass it's fantastic. the playability is one of the biggest selling features, and the fact that the bartolinis that are in the 505 are good enough not to be swapped out (personal taste aside) makes it a worthwhile investment. 

and it's capable of a very large variety of tones as well. one thing that you should pay attention to is that while you can dial in a very aggresive sound with it, there's still going to be a "smooth" quality about this bass due to the mahogany body and the bartolinis (they tend to do the rounder smoother side of things). you'll never get rid of it if you try . . but play it and see if you really like the tone

the hardware is very solid, not exactly a pressing need to replace tuners/bridge . . etc . . .


----------



## ittoa666 (May 5, 2010)

If I can remember correctly, Alex from Cannibal used that model bass on the bleeding. It sounds insane.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 5, 2010)

The SR500 series basses are just about the best product as far as mix of build, features, and value that Ibanez has put out in the past 20 years BAR NONE. 

They really are great basses. My old SR500 had no problem keeping up with either my Carvin IC5 or EBMM Stingray 5. It may not of had the same quality of build, but nothing a sanding block, a little steel wood, and some effort couldn't fix. I thought I'd never have a use for my SR after getting either of those other two basses, but I still found myself using it a lot.


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 5, 2010)

yea, what I am thinking right now.. is getting a SR505 maybe, and then once Im not broke, buying a custom carvin to have it spec'd how I want. My Carvin bolt is good, but I think at this time the SR would be more rounded for around the same cost.

Unless I can find a nice LB75 for under 500, ill consider that.


----------



## chimpinatux (May 5, 2010)

The string spacing feels fantastic on them, makes switching between them and guitar a whole lot easier.
I even ended up defretting mine


----------



## Sepultorture (May 6, 2010)

really wish i had bought one of these last time i bought a bass, as these feel much more comfortable than the Peavey cirrus bass i had, the neck feels fast and fantastically comfortable, plus the body contour is just pure sex


----------



## 13point9 (May 6, 2010)

the SR 506 is actually my dream bass I haven't played anything up to double the price that i have liked as much playability or sound wise....


----------



## TheWreck (May 6, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> If I can remember correctly, Alex from Cannibal used that model bass on the bleeding. It sounds insane.


 
He was using an SR805

I had an SR400 and a SR406, once you change the electronics they were total beasts!! 
I have a friend who have a 505, and seriously, as mentionned before the value of these instrument is well justified. Sounds Great, Plays Great, fit and finish is equal to what you pay for maybe more!


----------



## sami (May 6, 2010)

The only thing I wish different about the SR505 is that it would have a 35" scale instead. Otherwise, it's awesome!


----------



## 13point9 (May 6, 2010)

sami said:


> The only thing I wish different about the SR505 is that it would have a 35" scale instead. Otherwise, it's awesome!



Oddly for basses this is perfect for me, I love tight guitar strings but slack(ish) bass strings (I play finger pick and slap kind of), I know it sounds retarded but thats how I roll


----------



## R3D (May 9, 2010)

i have a 905 and the string spacing pisses me off, for finger style any way! domintes with a pick but i prefer my fingers.......... and there's just somthing missing with the bartolini's i can dial in sonds i like on my sr 400 with stock pups but the bartolini's dont really rock my boat ....... 

can get a better made bass for the price tho!


----------



## sami (May 10, 2010)

13point9 said:


> Oddly for basses this is perfect for me, I love tight guitar strings but slack(ish) bass strings (I play finger pick and slap kind of), I know it sounds retarded but thats how I roll



Naw, not retarded at all. My band tunes down to C# standard which is why I need a 35" scale. I like it a little loose, but not too much! (that's what he said)


----------



## ittoa666 (May 10, 2010)

TheWreck said:


> He was using an SR805
> 
> I had an SR400 and a SR406, once you change the electronics they were total beasts!!
> I have a friend who have a 505, and seriously, as mentionned before the value of these instrument is well justified. Sounds Great, Plays Great, fit and finish is equal to what you pay for maybe more!


----------

